# Results of  National Geographic-EOS Young Photographer Award 2013



## rptsg (Sep 22, 2013)

*ASIAS EOS YOUNG PHOTOGRAPHER AWARD 2013 ATTRACTS MORETHAN 3,500 ENTRIES FROM SINGAPORE

*The inaugural EOS Young Photographer Award contest was a resounding success, attracting more than 27,000 entries from around Asia, with 3,565 Singaporeans among those vying for the grand prize: An all-expenses paid National Geographic Photography Workshop in the US, plus a Canon EOS 60D DSLR camera with EF-S18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II Lens.

Themed A Celebration of Colour, the EOS Young Photographer Award 2013 was open to aspiring photographers aged 13 to 25, and jointly organised by National Geographic Channel and Canon Singapore Pte Ltd.

Of the thousands of hopefuls - from Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Vietnam and Thailand, Hanggi Tyo, 21, from Indonesia emerged as the champion, walking away with the coveted first prize, with her entry, My Full Colourful Smile, a photograph taken at the Jember Fashion Carnival Show in Jakarta in December last year.

Tyos shot, which depicts a smiling young woman clad in a vibrantly colourful costume, garnered much praise from the judging panel, which included National Geographic photographer, Gabby Salazar.




First runner up was Malaysian Chan Zhi Ying, 22, who walked away with a Canon EOS 650D with EF-S18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II Lens for her submission entitled Happy in Red. The photograph depicts a child splashing in a tub of water while having her bath, conveying a feeling of unbridled happiness and carefree delight.



Twenty-one-year-old Geovani Orlando from Indonesia also impressed the judges with his photo submission, Paju Jawi From Ranah Minang, earning him the title of second runner up and a Canon EOS 1100D with EF-S18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS II Lens.



According to Simeon Dawes, SVP Advertising Sales & Partnership of FOX One Stop Media, Our main intention in organising this competition together with Canon Singapore, was to inspire young people across Asia to take an interest and discover more about the creative art and science of photography, as well as to provide a platform for aspiring photographers to pursue their love and passion for photography.

He added: As a channel that inspires people through our work and programmes, we look to nurture talents in the field of creativity  people who will share the same vision of wanting to bring people together and bridging cultures. They say a picture speaks a thousand words. Photographs transcend all cultural, language, background barriers  the same way we aspire to reach out and make a positive difference in the communities in which we operate. In this regard, we are glad to have found a partner in Canon who also share the same vision about nurturing talent hence this initiative turned out to be such a success.

We are pleased to have had the opportunity to be a part of this competition, which presents an ideal platform to showcase the best, most colourful and creative photography talents in the region. This type of contest is in line with Canons aim to promote the Photography Culture in the Southeast Asian region, said Mr Hideaki Nishimura, Senior-Director & General Manager, ICP Business Division, Canon Singapore Pte Ltd.

In addition to the three main prizes, the contest also awarded bi-weekly winners for the colour-themed Voters Choice Award, held between April 9 to June 3, with an 8GB EOS Memory Drive and National Geographic Channel X Morn Creations Limited Version Shark Backpack each.

Meanwhile, the Grand Voters Choice, which was tracked from the beginning of the campaign, was awarded to Saidkhsan from Indonesia. He took home an EOS Camera Bag and National Geographic Photo Book for his submission entitled Love Story, depicting two entwined butterflies on a vine.

Other noteworthy entries highlighted by the judges were Panorama de Shah Mosque by Shaharyar Hyder, The Longest Sock by Firman Maulana, and Three Yellow Guards by Danniel Partogi.

Following the overwhelming response and success of this inaugural event, both organisers are now looking forward to kicking-off another photo contest in October 2013. More details will be released nearer the launch date.


----------

